# Doing some cleaning



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Took all my machines and stuff out of the shed so I could take some pictures of what I want to rehome. More work than I expected, and I have more stuff than I thought!

Most of this is from a large group I purchased last fall. Ended up being two van loads full. Most I just put into the shed and didn't really have time to look at what I had.

Most of my "good" stuff is in the house - overrun with machines there too!





























I think I found someone to take the cabinets I don't want - as many as I can fit in the van in one load. These are what he's getting. 

And no, I did not paint it blue - someone else tried to turn it into a plastic plant holder. 





































And these two if I have room.



















And then I'll have a bit more room in this shed!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Is this the shed you're turning into a museum? You really do have some collection!!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Looks like a nice space...inside and out. A pretty and sunny day.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

no, this is just a storage shed. the one the collection is going into is fully insulated, and sheetrocked. It's primed inside and out - but still needs to be painted. 

it will be a climate controlled environment, with a rather large workroom for all kinds of fun projects. 



















The big slider window was salvaged from the Farmhouse (house I grew up in) along with the two interrior doors (from the upstairs bedroom). I also have a set of "piano" windows that will be installed between the workroom and main room.

Will be putting in the old cast iron sink (one bowl) from the laundry room. And the best - the workbench that my Dad removed from my Grandad's (Mom's Dad) garage when GParents moved to assisted living back in the early 90's. 










I also have the old kitchen cabinets from the farm in the adjointing building, which is my Summer Kitchen. Got a lot of work to do in there too.

The family farmstead was sold years ago - and my parents had an agreement to stay as long as they wanted. As it turned out, Dad passed away at home two years ago, and Mom passed away at home just a bit over a year ago. So family has known it was going to be razed for a long time. New Owner (developer who is family friend) told family to remove as much as we wanted. We've all taken quite a bit, including some brothers taking down entire buildings to move. 

BTW - we found an old White machine in the attic, that we didn't know was up there. My mom had Parkinsons, plus demensia and a stroke, so she could not communicate very well. About 6 months before she died, family was there and we got to talking about old sewing machines. I asked Mom what brand her first machine was, and she said "whia . . ." and nodded her head when I said "White". And then she said it "upstairs" but we knew she had traded in her White for a Viking back in the 80's, and had more recently given her sewing machine to a neice when she could no longer sew. 

She repeated a few times, indicating the machine was upstairs, but she got easily confused, so we didn't think much of it at the time.

The Machine we all rememver her having was a green White that she bought in the 60's. We had to learn how to sew on the olde Singer 201 before we got to use the "good" machine. I have one that is the same model - and love it.










So imagine my suprise when my BIL called to say they had found an old machine in the attic - and asked if I wanted it (like they had to ask - they knew I'd want it!)

My oldest sister does not remember this machine, but she would have been 8 or 9 when Mom replaced it.

We're pretty sure this is the White machine my Mom insisted was "upstairs". Gonna need a lot of cleaning, but she's rather rust free for being in an unheated attic in MN for 50 years.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are some of the machines that will be going to the "Machine Shed" when it is ready. 




























I forget how many I have in that room - but it's less than half.

Most of my Singers will stay in the house


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure weather or not I'm playing with a full deck but I've been looking for treadle cabinets here in IL for several years. I have 3 machines without cabinets. There are just no cabinets to be had here in central IL. Too many idiots destroying them to make that steam punk junk. 
So when Cathy made the offer I could not refuse. They'll need repaired and refinished, at least some of them will (especially the blue painted one - yuck) but that I can do.
I've got machines ready for two or three of those, but the one with the fancy drawers, missing the top ( Cathy didn't post a pic of that one ) I'm gonna save for a special project machine.

So when Cathy offered I couldn't refuse. I might be working on cabinets for eons, but it will keep me out of trouble ... 

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------

